# Coating inside of a bowl with resin?



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

My neighbor moved and gave me a compound miter saw for free about a week ago, so I was pretty stoked and finally made my first segmented bowl. I turned it a little too thin, and right at the end I got a catch and blew it up. A copious amount of super glue, yellow glue, and about a full day later, I tried to salvage it as best I could without risking breaking it again and ended up with something of a bowl. 
I want to add a little more strength to the bowl though if possible. Would it be plausible to coat the inside with a layer of clear epoxy resin?
I've watched some videos on slush casting, and I'm thinking I could apply the same principles here and just do an even coat around the inside of it.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Dynikus said:


> My neighbor moved and gave me a compound miter saw for free about a week ago, so I was pretty stoked and finally made my first segmented bowl. I turned it a little too thin, and right at the end I got a catch and blew it up. A copious amount of super glue, yellow glue, and about a full day later, I tried to salvage it as best I could without risking breaking it again and ended up with something of a bowl.
> I want to add a little more strength to the bowl though if possible. Would it be plausible to coat the inside with a layer of clear epoxy resin?
> I've watched some videos on slush casting, and I'm thinking I could apply the same principles here and just do an even coat around the inside of it.


You could do that, but sometimes it's best to just declare victory and move on to the next thing. I made valiant efforts to salvage some of my early woodturning efforts and the end result was best described as a limping wounded piece that would have been best to leave alone and save as a milepost reminder of my journey in woodturning. From the way that you describe things, it sounds like a waste of good epoxy to continue torturing that piece of wood. :grin:


----------



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

that's probably for the best actually. It was mostly just scrap anyway since I didn't want to mess up good lumber on my first attempt at a segmented bowl.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Bills advise would probably be best. The epoxy could be done but I its going to run and sag to the bottom leaving a thin coat on the walls. You can use it to coat stuff but I don't think its going to offer much strength without spending some real time with it. But on the other hand that's how we learn how to work with materials.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Have you thought about applying a coat or two of wood hardener? (The kind used on punky woods). It usually soaks in about 1/4" or so. You could give it a light sanding at the end and apply whatever finish you like.


----------

